# Lightroom 6 (Stand Alone Version) won't read  NEF Files from my new D500



## peakgolf (Mar 18, 2017)

Please Help!!, (bare with me I'm a Lightroom Rookie...I recently purchased a new D500, tried to import my NEF images from the camera to my Stand Alone Version of Lightroom 6 and get an error message saying "some import operations were not performed. The files are not recognized by the raw format in Lightroom".  In other words Lightroom 6 will not read NEF files from my D500.  I have a D300 as well, there has not been a problem with Lightroom 6 reading NEF files from my D300.  I tried to update my current Lightroom 6 and was told this version of Lightroom is no eligible for updates.
Does this mean I am going to have bite the bullet and purchase CC Lightroom, the $10/month version in order to shoot RAW files on my D500?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions on my next move.....peakgolf


----------



## clee01l (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. When there is a LR7 you would need to pay an incremental upgrade fee. You do not need to get the subscription although the Subscription is recommended. However, decimal updates to a whole number version are free.   You have not completed your LightroomUserForum profile, so I am unable to guess which version of LR 6 you are running.   The Nikon D500 has been supported since LR6.5, so presumably your installed version is LR6.4 or less.
The current version of LR is LR6.9 and you can update to it for free at this link: Mac


----------



## peakgolf (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Cletus, got it done!! I was running 6.1, thanks to you now running 6.9 and imported my NEF files!!  You guys ROCK!!!


----------

